# The Tea Party vs a $70 million HS Football Stadium



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2013)

Guess which state?

The Tea Party vs. the $70 million high school football stadium - The Week

In Texas, pretty much the only thing more popular than low taxes is football. Hence the awkward battle in Katy, Texas, over a proposal to build the most expensive high school football stadium in the United States.

The 14,000-seat stadium would be built next to the 10,000-seat stadium the school already has. Improvements would include state-of-the-art lighting, concourses to provide shelter during storms, bigger bathrooms, and adjacent field houses to hold weight rooms and offices for the staff. The proposed price tag is $69.5 million.

Every other stadium that even comes close is located in, you guessed it, Texas. That includes the $49 million Woodforest Bank Stadium near Houston and the Alamo Stadium in San Antonio, a 23,000-seat facility that is currently undergoing a $35 million renovation.

Of course, it's not Jerry Jones who is footing the nearly $70 million bill for Katy's new football stadium; it's the taxpayers, as part of a $100 million bond package. And that has some local Tea Party members, like Cyndi Lawrence, angry, according to the Houston Chronicle:

A $69 million price tag for a second stadium is excessive on the backs of the taxpayers &#8230; Just a few years ago, the housing market crashed. Who's to say this market is stable? If something happens again, they will be forced to raise taxes. I think it's just bad planning, putting that much debt on future generations.


----------



## DiamondDave (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, wrongwinger.. because DEMs and blue states NEVER spend on shit they should not


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 5, 2013)

So, are you arguing for the stadium? Or is this just another flame thread for low info posters?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 5, 2013)

From the article:



> Of course, it's not Jerry Jones who is footing the nearly $70 million bill for Katy's new football stadium; it's the taxpayers, as part of a $100 million bond package. And that has some local Tea Party members, like Cyndi Lawrence, angry, according to the Houston Chronicle:
> 
> A $69 million price tag for a second stadium is excessive on the backs of the taxpayers &#8230; Just a few years ago, the housing market crashed. Who's to say this market is stable? If something happens again, they will be forced to raise taxes. I think it's just bad planning, putting that much debt on future generations.



This is going to cause so much confusion.  Didn't Texas just earlier this year have problems paving their roads 

Now the taxes are going toward a football stadium?  

The Next news article is going to be: Cut Football stadium or raise taxes?  Texans respond with mass suicide.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 5, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Yes, wrongwinger.. because DEMs and blue states NEVER spend on shit they should not









Poor Dave


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 5, 2013)

School sports should be abolished.  Period.

If the residents of Katy, Texas, want to support a local football team, they should do so with private funds.

This is insanity on steroids.


----------



## NLT (Nov 5, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Guess which state?
> 
> The Tea Party vs. the $70 million high school football stadium - The Week
> 
> ...



That aint a football stadium. Now this is a football stadium. Allen TX my home town


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 5, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Guess which state?
> 
> The Tea Party vs. the $70 million high school football stadium - The Week
> 
> ...



*Shows the priorities of Texans.  I used to live in the Land of Stoopid and hope I never have to live there again. 

But I did just get back from a visit in north Texas to see some family.  On Sunday morning I turned on God Radio and every single channel was Jesus101.5.  They broke into their Christeee babble to report a story about a young Hispanic man who the police had to shoot to death, at close range, after the young guy was able to wrest the arresting officer's Taser gun while at the same time being handcuffed.  Pretty good trick, hmmm?

So when the arresting officers pointed their guns at him and told him to drop the Taser, the kid refused so they had to shoot him to death.

True story.  Texas is one of the scariest places in America.  Home of the Roadside Body Cavity Search courtesy of the Texas Highway Patrol. *


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 5, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Guess which state?
> 
> The Tea Party vs. the $70 million high school football stadium - The Week
> 
> ...



Excessive maybe? But it does generate revenue. Not nearly enough to justify the cost, but it does generate revenue.  However, it is great to see the Tea Party sticking to their principles even when residents in the Greatest state in the country does something against their principles!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 5, 2013)

NLT said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Guess which state?
> ...



*What's your literacy rate down there?  Oh...never mind.  I don't want to embarrass you.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 5, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Guess which state?
> ...



*Tell that to the parents and boys of Penn State. *


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2013)

$70 million 

Would pay for 175,000 laptop computers
Would pay a years tuition at a Texas University for 14,000 students

Where does the educational dollar go in Texas?
FOOTBALL


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 5, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Guess which state?
> 
> The Tea Party vs. the $70 million high school football stadium - The Week
> 
> ...



70 mil for a HS stadium?

they will never get that money back

It might be political suicide to stand against football, but that's clearly the right thing to do


----------



## NLT (Nov 5, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I see you acting out again, showing your ass. Glad you left Texas, we dont want limp wristed sissy boys around here.


----------



## NLT (Nov 5, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> $70 million
> 
> Would pay for 175,000 laptop computers
> Would pay a years tuition at a Texas University for 14,000 students
> ...



Oh your just jealous RW. 

Allen HS 
Test Scores
U.S. News calculates these values based on student performance on state exit exams and internationally available exams on college-level course work (AP®/IB exams).

Proficient in Reading 98%  
Proficient in Math 96%  
College Readiness Index 29.6  

We are smart and can play kick ass football as well.

Allen High School Football Rankings
Team Varsity 13-14 Overall 9-0 District 4-0
CoachTom Westerberg  Address301 Rivercrest Blvd, Allen, TX 75002
Xcellent 25 Rank 3 National Rank 2 State (TX) Rank 1


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 5, 2013)

Will they pave the roads to and from the Stadium too?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm sorry bust that shit is over the top and most teams from Texas suck at the college level. They haven't won anything good in years. That being said, if the trailer trash want the stadium and are willing to pay for it then let them, although it is a disgusting waste of money. 

Oh, and Fuck You Right Winger.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 5, 2013)

The stadium plan should be broomed.  The existing stadium should be sufficient for all schools in the area for at least thirty years.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2013)

Ive said before with all of their secession talk, tell Texas they can seceed but the Longhorns or the Aggies would never be considered for a national championship. That would put a stop to that talk right now.


----------



## Yurt (Nov 5, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> $70 million
> 
> Would pay for 175,000 laptop computers
> Would pay a years tuition at a Texas University for 14,000 students
> ...



and money via corporate sponsorships help bring back money into the coffers.  while i think 70 million for a HS football stadium is ridiculous, the voters approved it.  it is not your money, so why are you bitching about it?


----------



## Yurt (Nov 5, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Will they pave the roads to and from the Stadium too?



can you be any more dumb?  different districts, education, please get one.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 5, 2013)

Yurt said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Will they pave the roads to and from the Stadium too?
> ...



So, no


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2013)

Yurt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > $70 million
> ...



I am a USMB poster......I get to bitch about anything I please

In this case, Texans bitching about taxes while they waste money on a 70 million stadium for teenagers


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2013)

And just remember, the 70million is only going for the male students...even making it more of a farce....


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2013)

It is no wonder that the backwards culture of Texas keeps electing morons like Bush and Perry.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 5, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



All that bitching for nothing, the bond proposal failed. Next subject.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 5, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> School sports should be abolished.  Period.
> 
> If the residents of Katy, Texas, want to support a local football team, they should do so with private funds.
> 
> This is insanity on steroids.



While I think they are nuts for even proposing such a stadium, what does that have to do with high school sports, and why should they be abolished?  Please give us a list of pros and cons of high school sports to back up your thinking.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 5, 2013)

candycorn said:


> And just remember, the 70million is only going for the male students...even making it more of a farce....



All the cheerleaders are gay????


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2013)

candycorn said:


> It is no wonder that the backwards culture of Texas keeps electing morons like Bush and Perry.



That education system also puts out voters for Ted Cruz


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > School sports should be abolished.  Period.
> ...



Actually, to support the football team, all you need is a 100 yard field

The 70 million is to support the fans


----------



## editec (Nov 6, 2013)

TEXAS and PENNSYLVANIA --two states that are somewhat nuts based on their affection for all things football.


----------



## NLT (Nov 6, 2013)

RW is Jealous because his schools football field looks like this


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > It is no wonder that the backwards culture of Texas keeps electing morons like Bush and Perry.
> ...



I heard the ISD down there rejected it.  I'm frankly shocked.  But this is a great opportunity for the "corporate sponsorship" to now take over and show the public sector how to turn a profit on HS Sports...right?

LOL.

How much you want to bet that no "public spirited" company does that


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2013)

editec said:


> TEXAS and PENNSYLVANIA --two states that are somewhat nuts based on their affection for all things football.



Left out Florida...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 6, 2013)

And Alabama.
And Michigan.
And Indiana.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > School sports should be abolished.  Period.
> ...



The cons are simple...sports of all types takes away from the time allocated to students learning.  It also sucks money away from better technology, better pay for teachers, better facilities, etc...

I'm all for intramurals (I get confused on that and intermurals so I apologize if I got the wording wrong) where you split your Physical Education class into two teams and let them play one another in basketball, volleyball, flag football or whatever.  But what you don't need to do is bus them across town to play another school.  That serves no purpose beyond what they learn in standard PE.  

The private sector can field teams if there is that much demand for the activity.  

As for the "pros"?  None come to mind except you get to wear your uniform to school on game day as we used to do.  I wanted to wear my cleats to class but I couldn't...


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 6, 2013)

NLT said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


*
Well, you got 'em.  Especially when Mark White was governor.  Lots of gay men in his admin.  I wasn't one of them because I am a woman.  I left Texas in 1990.*


----------



## FJO (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote:

"School sports should be abolished. Period."

They have been abolished already. 

Result: Overweight, fat and obese kids.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2013)

FJO said:


> Quote:
> 
> "School sports should be abolished. Period."
> 
> ...



A mandatory 2 years in the military for citizens who turn 18 would solve a lot of that.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 6, 2013)

candycorn said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



*Bill Moyers dedicated an entire program to the "professional football" high schools in Texas and how they promote heavily to colleges and the NFL as early hunting grounds for up and coming players.  It's sick. *


----------



## NLT (Nov 6, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Dont need no manly women either, stay where you are please.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 6, 2013)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



actually Coca Cola sponsored ours back in Texas.
Facilities


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Nov 6, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *What's your literacy rate down there?  Oh...never mind.  I don't want to embarrass you.*



Higher than California and New York and tied with the District of Columbia  according to the National Center for Education Statistics.

The states with the highest literacy rates are Minnesota, North Dakota and New Hampshire.


----------



## FJO (Nov 6, 2013)

candycorn said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...



The strength of America`s military lies in the fact that its members are volunteers, who WANT to be there.

If there was military draft and you were 18 years old and just received your draft notice, you would probably burn it and bolt to Canada as your fellow liberals did a generation ago.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 6, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



yep. I saw a story last month how a Highschooler was being eyed, not by a college but by the NFL.  Shows where people's priorities lie. Add to that the issue of healthcare for retired players, which no one wants to pay for, and you have a win -win for the corporations/owners.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2013)

FJO said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



We'd still have an all volunteer miliatry.  But they would be supported by a national guard that is predicated on 2 years mandatory cumpulsory service...whether your name is Jane Doe or Sasha Obama.  

As for bolting to Canada, I know you guys don't like details so I won't bore you with them but when your nation is at war that it's leaders are deeming unwinnable and are suing for peace, you think twice about going into battle.  

Secondarily, this isn't a draft; it's part of the deal...you turn 18 and you spend 2 years on patrol supporting the standing army.  Do we really need active duty MP's guarding Luke AFB?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 6, 2013)

candycorn said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



good points. Vietraq would never had happened had repubs realized their kids might have to go to one of those Halliburton/KBR bases over there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Guess which state?
> 
> The Tea Party vs. the $70 million high school football stadium - The Week
> 
> ...



  It did get shot down due to the obammy economy. As soon as he's gone and the economy picks up they'll build it.
   Oh...the reason Texas can afford to build stadiums like this is obvious if you'll admit it to yourself.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Guess which state?
> ...



Ummmm...let me guess

Misplaced priorities?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  So you're saying the funding comes from the same place? 
I went to Katy ISD and have lived in the area my whole life. Trust me when I say the district can afford it.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> So, are you arguing for the stadium? Or is this just another flame thread for low info posters?



You nailed it quickly.

That's the end of the OP.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> $70 million
> 
> Would pay for 175,000 laptop computers
> Would pay a years tuition at a Texas University for 14,000 students
> ...



 Which would all be trashed in a couple of years. Great investment........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> The stadium plan should be broomed.  The existing stadium should be sufficient for all schools in the area for at least thirty years.



  The current stadium is overbooked and they are building more schools as we speak.
A new stadium is needed.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 6, 2013)

I've voted against every referendum to allow stadiums be paid for by taxpayers or tourists.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2013)

candycorn said:


> And just remember, the 70million is only going for the male students...even making it more of a farce....



  Now now....we do let the cheerleaders on the field. Oh ...and the pep squad.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 6, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > $70 million
> ...



Yeah education what a ripoff


----------



## cutter (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> $70 million
> 
> Would pay for 175,000 laptop computers
> Would pay a years tuition at a Texas University for 14,000 students
> ...



So now you are a TEA PARTY supporter, Right? It's nice to see you've come around.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 6, 2013)

With how the AYP goes(Annual Yearly Progress), this year schools will have to be at 100% in reading and math.
It might be quite coincidental that this texas school is right there at the door step.
Coincidental? I think so.





NLT said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > $70 million
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Wrong...but since you're a lib I'll give you three more tries.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  175,000 Laptops?  F'n stupid. The vast majority of the students that go to KISD can afford their own laptop.
And the way our current education system is going....? Yeah it's a ripoff.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



OK then.......

Seriously Fucked up priorities


----------



## bodecea (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Guess which state?
> 
> The Tea Party vs. the $70 million high school football stadium - The Week
> 
> ...



Uh Oh....for the Teabaggers.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 6, 2013)

Yurt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > $70 million
> ...



Not bitching.....laughing.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



I'm sure there were a lot of well off liberals who did the same thing...


----------



## Flopper (Nov 6, 2013)

It does seem a little strange for a state to build such an expensive football stadium while denying the expansion of Medicaid which would bring healthcare coverage to some of the poorest people in the state, but this is Texas and there're big football fans.


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Just a few years ago, the housing market crashed. Who's to say this market is stable? If something happens again, they will be forced to raise taxes. I think it's just bad planning, putting that much debt on future generations.



That bothers you, does it big guy?


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2013)

Flopper said:


> It does seem a little strange for a state to build such an expensive football stadium while denying the expansion of Medicaid which would bring healthcare coverage to some of the poorest people in the state, but this is Texas and there're big football fans.



Not funding more welfare is "denying" money to the poor.  Got it.

Since your standard for Texas is that everything they spend must be measured on the scale of denying giving it to the poor, if we go through your personal budget, what would we find that you "denied" giving to people who need it more than you do?


----------



## manifold (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't understand all the vitriol on this.

It was put to a vote and the people have spoken. That's how it's supposed to work.

If only they'd do the same when it comes to hydraulic fracturing...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 6, 2013)

manifold said:


> I don't understand all the vitriol on this.
> 
> It was put to a vote and the people have spoken. That's how it's supposed to work.
> 
> If only they'd do the same when it comes to hydraulic fracturing...



Private owners have approved of operators drilling on their land.


----------



## manifold (Nov 6, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand all the vitriol on this.
> ...



Sure, but what's being taken out and the what gets left behind often impacts a lot of private owners who were not consulted and do not get any share in the profits.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 6, 2013)

manifold said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I don't know of any landowners who aren't receiving their working interest. I've sifted through over 5000 contracts and haven't seen that.  What were you referring to when you mentioned stuff being left behind?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Guess which state?
> 
> The Tea Party vs. the $70 million high school football stadium - The Week
> 
> ...



Let me guess, since the stadium is infrastructure and/or education, and the Tea Party is against it, it is good. 

Or are you just being stupid?


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2013)

manifold said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Even as a libertarian, I have a hard time viewing land ownership as extending miles under ground much less calling it "on their land."  BTW, even the liberal EPA has not been able to back up your claim that they are being affected by horizontal fracking.  So far only liberal land owners who want to block progress for their political ideology are making that claim.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 6, 2013)

kaz said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Kaz, there are mineral ownership rights and lots of times those aren't transferred to the next landowner.  There can be shallow or deep rights also.


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



What I am aware of recently is the horizontal fracking where government is granting the rights miles under ground.  It's like a development where if landowners had to sign off, one landowner could block the project because it's not practical to avoid a random property.  Government OK'd the drilling, but the landowners are actually getting royalty checks.  A handful of liberals want to stop them for their political ideology and keep us dependent on foreign oil so we load tankers up and float them across oceans to protect the environment while sending checks to prop up despotic governments.  Yes, liberals are morons.

If manifold is referring to something else, maybe he could be more specific.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 6, 2013)

candycorn said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No matter how you try to sugarcoat it, *it is still SLAVERY!*  If you support it, you are evil.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 6, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > The stadium plan should be broomed.  The existing stadium should be sufficient for all schools in the area for at least thirty years.
> ...



Then I guess they need to adjust the sports schedules!  Is there a game in the stadium every day during the school year?  If not, *it's not overbooked!*


----------



## Yurt (Nov 6, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



rightwinger admitted to bitching

next


----------



## manifold (Nov 6, 2013)

kaz said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



It wasn't my intent to hijack this thread.

All I'm really saying is that hydraulic fracturing can impact an area much larger than the 'property' upon which it is drilled. So why not let people vote on whether they want to allow it in their town/county/state.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 6, 2013)

My God.. is there anything these lefties don't whine about?

What a miserable lot....


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 6, 2013)

man that weak from the week

nothing new for them

unless you live there how does this take any skin off your asses? this is the non important crap you get off that site

losers any petty thing to bitch about

at least it's not over a Duel or potatoes on football teams helmets


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



  Games are played on Friday and Saturday. Unless you plan on having kids travel to other districts for away games during the school week you really dont have a choice.
  If I remember correctly there are seven high schools using the current stadium with two more opening next year and more in the works.
  This area is growing and everyone likes football.
And when the economy improves they will build it.


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> School sports should be abolished.  Period.
> 
> If the residents of Katy, Texas, want to support a local football team, they should do so with private funds.
> 
> This is insanity on steroids.



I don't grasp the liberal logic that government builds schools, then somehow building a big stadium for the football team in a State that gets big attendance is somehow out of bounds.  I totally get rethinking public school funding, but picking on this appears at best arbitrary and at worst complete political partisanship.  How much money does the stadium raise for the school?  In Texas, it could be substantial.  Do you even know?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Of course, it's not Jerry Jones who is footing the nearly $70 million bill for Katy's new football stadium; .




Why would Jerry Jones pay for a high school stadium?


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It was a local issue in Katy Texas, a far west suburb of Houston.  Not a state wide bond issue.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Guess which state?
> ...



Mama always says.......Stupid is as stupid does

Paying $70 million on a HS Football Stadium would even have Forrest laughing at ya


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2013)

kaz said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > School sports should be abolished.  Period.
> ...




A lot of liberal weenies don't like football anyway ("Oooh, it's too rough! They should all be playing soccer with helmets on, or memorizing the collected wisdom of the obama."), so it fits their larger agenda.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Houston also voted down $250 million to rebuild the Astrodome


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And you don't get the difference between funding a stadium for a private business and a government school, do you, big guy?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  While I hate to see it torn down thats what needs to happen. 
It'd end up being a colossal waste of money just like light rail.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Also a local issue for local taxpayers to decide.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 6, 2013)

kaz said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


The royalty checks go the owner of the mineral rights which may or may not be land owner.  I don't think the concern is political ideology but rather potential damage particularly to Aquifers.  In this case, I think the reward is worth the risk.  However, if this turns into an ecological disaster, the cleanup costs will be huge.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Your point?

We are not allowed to discuss local issues?


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 6, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



If it failed, I'd say "all the bitching" was not for nothing. Apparently the "bitching" worked.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2013)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



I understand the difference in a $100 million "education" expenditure where $70 million is on a football stadium


----------



## g5000 (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> $70 million
> 
> Would pay for 175,000 laptop computers
> Would pay a years tuition at a Texas University for 14,000 students



Would pay a month's supply of condoms for Sandra Fluke.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 6, 2013)

g5000 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > $70 million
> ...



You know she wasn't testifying about herself don't you? She was talking about someone else that needed birth control for a health condition, not to prevent pregnancy.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think the point is why are you concerned with local issues not only not in your locality, but literally, thousands of miles away in another state?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 6, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



She was asking for free birth control for all, not just for those with medical conditions.  She was using a cancer lady as a human shield.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Nov 6, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You mean rightwingers bitching worked this time? 

BTW it did fail by a rather large margin.  55% - 45%

khou.com | Houston News, Local News, Breaking News, Weather | Elections - All Races


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Oh yeah, sure, for a friend, yeah, that's it, a friend...


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Nov 6, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What medical condition requires $70 million worth of condoms a month?

(Please say nymphomania, please, please, please, please )


----------



## g5000 (Nov 6, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I wouldn't do Sandra Fluke with your dick, even if it was sheathed in $70 million of condoms.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 6, 2013)

Flopper said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Normally, aquifers are found in the shallow areas ie 500 to 1500 feet below surface. Double casing is run through the vertical and contains the integrity of the aquifer. Fracturing occurs at depths of 5000 to 10000 feet depending on what formation you are in. The fracture propagates out approximately 600 feet. Aquifers are in no danger of contamination.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Their vote, in either Katy or Houston does not effect my taxes as a citizen of Texas.  Personally I'm glad both were voted down and frankly I think they should have separated the sports stadium from the new science center and the other education based issue in Katy.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2013)

Good point..

So if the citizens of Katy (or anywhere else in Texas) had a choice to build a $20 million Science and Technology Center to turn out Engineers, Scientists, Computer Scientists and Doctors or spend $70 million on a Football Stadium to turn out Football Players

How would they choose?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then you agree with the Tea Party, but still hate them for being right.

Interesting.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Good point..
> 
> So if the citizens of Katy (or anywhere else in Texas) had a choice to build a $20 million Science and Technology Center to turn out Engineers, Scientists, Computer Scientists and Doctors or spend $70 million on a Football Stadium to turn out Football Players
> 
> How would they choose?



I can only say how I would vote.


----------



## kaz (Nov 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



All this time liberals have been arguing "majority rule" to justify the confiscation and redistribution of trillions of dollars of other people's money.  Suddenly, majority rule doesn't make it right because "football."

You're a flaming hypocrite.  No news there, just pointing out another example.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2013)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



The majority is allowed to make stupid decisions

And the majority of posters are allowed to ridicule them for it


----------



## manifold (Nov 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> The majority is allowed to make stupid decisions
> 
> And the majority of posters are allowed to ridicule them for it



So you're ridiculing them for voting it down?


----------



## kaz (Nov 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Your issue with it is purely political.  Your hatred of an iconic red state.  You could care less if you weren't a political hack.

Given your view that a community can confiscate money and redistribute it freely to the point of discouraging people from self responsibility, to spend money on something that's overwhelmingly popular in the community is what's "stupid."

And as I pointed out, you know nothing of the full financial, only the price tag.  They sell a lot of tickets in Texas.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2013)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Don't try to sell me any bullshit that this stadium will pay for itself. Even NFL Stadiums do not pay for themselves

I am merely mocking the State of Texas (yes, this is a Texas wide problem) for their misplaced priorities. If Texans were passing bond issues to build Science and Technology Centers to turn out future engineers, scientists, doctors and computer scientists, I would applaud them

$70 million taxpayer dollars to turn out football players....I don't think so


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who pushed this into the bond bill?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Texas Science, Technology, Engineering, and Math (T-STEM) Centers


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2013)

depotoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



http://www.thecb.state.tx.us/reports/PDF/2942.PDF?CFID=3289629&CFTOKEN=32118148

_ AVAILABLE FUNDING
T-STEM is funded from a grant provided to the Texas Higher Education Coordinating Board (THECB) from the Texas Guaranteed Student Loan Corporation (TG). TG committed $8.5 million to support the program for the 2012-2013 biennium. A total of $3 million in direct student support was used in the first year of the programs operation, for a balance of $5.5 million.  _


$8.5 million funding for STEM for the whole state while one school district will spend $70 million for a football stadium


----------



## kaz (Nov 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Don't try to sell me any bullshit that this stadium will pay for itself. Even NFL Stadiums do not pay for themselves


Typical liberal idiotic polar extremes, it can either "pay for itself" or it generates zero revenue, those are the choices.



rightwinger said:


> I am merely mocking the State of Texas (yes, this is a Texas wide problem) for their misplaced priorities. If Texans were passing bond issues to build Science and Technology Centers to turn out future engineers, scientists, doctors and computer scientists, I would applaud them
> 
> $70 million taxpayer dollars to turn out football players....I don't think so



Bam, now that's what I'm talking about.  You get to decide what is priority.  If it passes collectivist liberal muster, then it's OK with you.  But if a red state priorities their community interest, then that's not OK with you.  You are the standard for reasonable.

How do you stand the stench of hypocrisy being in the same room with yourself?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2013)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Don't try to sell me any bullshit that this stadium will pay for itself. Even NFL Stadiums do not pay for themselves
> ...



I love the game of Football and have been watching it for over 50 years. But I understand that it is a game. Entertainment 

I have also been an Engineer for over 35 years and understand that developing Scientists, Engineers, Doctors and Computer Scientists is a better investment for a society than developing football players


----------



## kaz (Nov 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Deflection


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Good point..
> 
> So if the citizens of Katy (or anywhere else in Texas) had a choice to build a $20 million Science and Technology Center to turn out Engineers, Scientists, Computer Scientists and Doctors or spend $70 million on a Football Stadium to turn out Football Players
> 
> How would they choose?



  Those things were included in the bond issue.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  When the economy in your state is as good as it is in Texas...? Then you can talk.
Until then STFU....


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Guess which state?
> 
> The Tea Party vs. the $70 million high school football stadium - The Week
> 
> ...



so are you complaining the tea party is looking out for the taxpayer?  i wish all of our politicians were this dilligent.   we wouldn't need to raise the debt ceiling


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 7, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Good point..
> ...



They should be separate so the voters could choose.  One, both or none.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 7, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Guess which state?
> ...



   She'll have another chance to cry about it next year. The only reason it didnt pass is because of the uncertainty of the economy brought on by obammy care and obamanomics in general.
    It will be built next year.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 7, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



 Like I said...both will be built next year. If the economy didnt suck so bad due to our current pres it would have passed.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 7, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



The economy in Texas is doing well.  Exxon is building a new complex in the Woodlands.  The Grand Parkway North is being built.

I just think that if they were separate the education centers would have passed.  But I could be wrong and maybe the stadium would have passed and not the Centers.  I don't live in Katy so it doesn't effect me.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


*70 million dollars for a high school football stadium while 1.2 million Texas children have neither private nor public health insurance, just one of the reasons I no longer live in Texas

Lack of Health Insurance Coverage of Adults                - Texas #1 in the nation
Lack of Health Insurance Coverage of Children 0-18      - Texas #1 in the nation
Lack of  Health Insurance Coverage of Total Population - Texas #1 in the nation

1.2 million Texas children still without insurance - Houston Chronicle

The Uninsured in Texas*


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 7, 2013)

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



wel if they would stop crossing the border illegally texas wouldn't have that problem.  but of course democrats have always been willing to sacrifice childrens benefits for votes


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 7, 2013)

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I have all the sympathy in the world for my fellow Texans who do not have coverage.   However, the Bond issue was for a local ISD, it's passage or lack thereof has no effect on those uninsured.


----------



## kaz (Nov 7, 2013)

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Let's set the credibility bar.  So in your personal life, you don't spend any money that is less important than giving it to someone who needs it, that's what you're telling us.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 7, 2013)

The poster above just told us how great texas economy is, will you people get the story straight.





HereWeGoAgain said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 7, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



  When you consider the mess with obama care,I'm not surprised that the populace is nervous about taking on more dept.
  I've lived here for over forty years and I dont have a problem with the stadium,but I believe the right decision was made.
  In a way I was shocked it didnt pass. It's extremely rare that they dont.
Further proof in my mind that people aren't comfortable with the economy.

  As far as the economy goes here in Houston...yeah it's better then most of the country.
But it's nowhere near what it usually is.
  The rest of the country gets the flu and Texas gets a cold,Is a pretty common quote.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 7, 2013)

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



  Tell your president to protect our borders and it wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## Avorysuds (Nov 7, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'd be curious to see if you had the nut sack to ask that to a school where black students are the vast majority in an area where you know the illiteracy rate is already embarrassingly low. Now, the point is not to target blacks, it's to point out that you're a bigot, a bigot that makes near racist statements as long as it's PC.


I wonder how Detroit schools literacy rate was doing when they were giving raises and bigger benefits to Government employees. Stupid people in Government always find a way to waste tax payer money, just look at Bush, or a better example, Obama.... You get higher UE and higher deficits, that's about it~

In closing, yes spending money on a fucking football field for high school is a waste, hurts the economy and is flat out big Government.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 7, 2013)

Avorysuds said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Big Government?  It was a local issue decided by local residence (17,000 or so).  Democracy at work.  Think of all the jobs it would provide building it.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 7, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It's an issue without even considered illegal immigrants. The statistics referenced in my link do not include illegal immigrants because we have no way of counting them.  God knows how large the number of uninsured might be if we actually knew the number of illegal immigrants.

Federal law prohibits giving Medicaid to illegal immigrants and Texas law restricts payments to hospitals for emergency treatment of them.   Hate for illegal immigrants doesn't justify Texas preference for football stadiums over healthcare for the poor.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Think of all the Mexicans you can hire to clean it after a game


----------



## Flopper (Nov 7, 2013)

kaz said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I've notice conservatives like comparing actions of the individual with government even when there is no possible comparison.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



I don't live in Katy.  Not all Spanish speaking workers come from Mexico.  All that I have met are very hard workers.  Anyway Waller ISD's new stadium relies on volunteers during and after the games.  Not sure about Katy's. 

How does it hurt the local economy again?


----------



## kaz (Nov 7, 2013)

Flopper said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



You'd have to ask one, I'm a libertarian.

Actually, I'm comparing your words versus your actions, and they are not the same.  Flopper isn't the word for you.  It starts with an "H" and ends with a "ypocrite."


----------



## Flopper (Nov 7, 2013)

kaz said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Care to explain??


----------



## kaz (Nov 7, 2013)

Flopper said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



You object to the idea that a community votes to spend their money on a football team when other people don't have insurance.  Your standard for them with their money is to spend it on your priority.  A standard you do not practice with your own money.

Furthermore, you advocate that money confiscated from other people should be spent on your priority, a practice you preach but do not follow with money you could freely distribute on your own to your priority.

Again, the word for that starts with H...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 8, 2013)

Flopper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



  Dont be dense. You have a very large hispanic population that at one time were illegals. They also live here so they can be close to the border.
They weren't smart when they got here and they sure as hell haven't gotten any smarter. It makes for a huge underclass.
  Then you have all the green card holders.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Then you have all the green card holders.



What about them?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 8, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Then you have all the green card holders.
> ...



 Are they among the uninsured?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





I'm sure some of them are. I'm sure many of them are not. Why the specific mention?


----------



## Flopper (Nov 8, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I agree, Texas has a large population of poor legal Hispanics.  Is this suppose justify the preference for football stadiums over healthcare for the poor.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 9, 2013)

Flopper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



  Since when did school taxes and bonds have anything to do with healthcare?
And why would it be my responsibility to pay for it? I didnt ask them to come to my country and become a drain on society. 
  You guys want to cry about the price tag for the stadium. But it only works out to around ten million per school at this point. Next year they will have two more highschools completed and the number will go down to around seven mill per school.
  And more high schools are planned for the near future. Bringing the cost down even more.
  When you consider how many schools will be using the facilities the cost is reasonable.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Don't act like school taxes operate in a vacuum. They are part of the total tax burden and come out of our pockets. 
If Texas voters prefer to spend their tax dollars on lavish football palaces instead of making the lives of their people easier, it is their right

Doesn't mean they shouldn't be ridiculed for it


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2013)

Flopper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Texas has large populations of poor from all ethnicities...


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So when Europeans landed in New England and Virginia, they were illegal aliens and all of their lineage are illegal too?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Ah man...

Doesn't it seem that, when you get to the right wing justifying 70 million dollars for a sports stadium for high school kids, they are just arguing for the sake of arguing?


----------



## Toro (Nov 9, 2013)

If the Tea Party stands up to this type of Sports Socialism, all the more credit to them, I say.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



  So you live in the Katy school district? Well then I guess were neighbors.
We pay some of the highest school taxes in the state of Texas.
  Of course with the Robin Hood plan a good portion of my extremely high school taxes go to poor districts.  But of course you wouldnt know anything about that.
  You dont even live here and you dont have a clue how things operate.
These stadiums are full through the football season. And these people spend money in the community,locals as well as the visitors. Try and find a table at a local restaurant after the games. 

  It's pretty F'n stupid when we have the messiah wasting trillions on obammy care and you're worried about 70 mill that you dont have a thing to do with.


----------



## Mustang (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Guess which state?
> 
> The Tea Party vs. the $70 million high school football stadium - The Week
> 
> ...



They'll probably build it.  And they'll likely finance it by cutting back on teachers, teachers' salaries, and textbooks.  

So, what Texas will end up with is a bunch of ignorant former HS football stars who are angry at liberals because they're not smart enough to realize their predicament is not a result of liberal policies.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Don't try to sell the bullshit that stadiums pay for themselves....they don't

It's your "educational" dollar. You can spend it as you wish. But if you would rather spend the money on a shrine to your local football team....you deserve all the ridicule you receive


----------



## Mustang (Nov 9, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I don't have any problem with a field being built for HS football, or bleachers, or decent bathrooms, or anything that's absolutely necessary for the game to be played.  But the taxpayers certainly are under no obligation to build a stadium for the comfort and the glorification of the parents.

In one breath, tea party types decry unnecessary spending when they see the need as unnecessary to them or their lives.  Yet, this stadium is a boondoggle for builders and a monument to excess and not putting educational spending in its proper perspective.  It's to EDUCATE the kids; it's not to entertain the parents!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 9, 2013)

Mustang said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Apparently you live in a poor district. Or have no civic pride. Or perhaps your youth suck at sports. Or most likely you were beat up repeatedly by jocks in high school.
When you figure the stadium will end up being used by a minimum of twelve schools over twenty or thirty years it's not that expensive.

   How about the monument to excess from our commander and chump? 
To the tune of trillions.
  Take your faux rage elsewhere.


----------



## Toro (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know how anyone can say they are a member of the Tea Party and support this.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 9, 2013)

Toro said:


> I don't know how anyone can say they are a member of the Tea Party and support this.



  I really dont know if any Tea Party members supported it or not. But they had the opportunity to vote against it.
  Who knows,maybe thats why it didnt pass.


----------

